# AutoTrail available in LHD in the UK



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We wanted to buy an Autotrail and prefer a LHD but the dealers we spoke to appeared not so keen.

But an email to Autotrail HQ advised us that a LHD was available at no extra cost. 

So its back to the dealers to agree a price, then say we want it in LHD!

Thought we would post this in case anyone is in the same boat as us.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LHD*

Hi

I think they have been available for som time but with a longer wait that for RHD. I have sent you a PM.

Russell


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

*LHD AUTOTRAIL*

Hi We have a LHD Autotrail Delaware. Ordered it in October 2010 and took delivery in June 2011. Our agent Marquis in Devon was very helpful.


----------



## caroh (Mar 30, 2012)

*Lhd Autotrail*

We have a LHD Autotrail E721G model. It is similar to a 696G model, though the layout is on the opposite side, with door on the right. We had to go to Belgium at the time to purchase it, as Autotrail would not allow it to be sold in the UK.. We purchased it new in 2004. We actually went to the Show at Dusseldorf and ordered it there. with a Mercedes cab. It was built really for the German market, so has every extra on it. We have never seen another one like it, does anybody know of any more?? I would be interested in knowing.
I believe one can now purchase a LHD in the UK, but only with the RHD layout, ie, the door on the lefthand side. Also I don't think Autotrail use Mercedes cabs any more, only Fiat.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are you sure you are doing the right thing, changing a Flair for an Auto trail! :roll: 

Paul.


----------

